# Referendum Question 2: What to do with the Reputation System



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 18, 2016)

Following on from the second thread, the intent of this poll is to receive feedback and the use of the of the reputation system. If we decide to keep the system then we will use the answers in this thread to help shape our understanding of what you, the members of the forum, want to get out of it.

As we the staff understand the situation there are essentially three choices here, going in order as they are on the poll, so we'll explain what we mean by them so that there is no confusion.

1. Keep Rep the same

Nothing will change, the system will remain EXACTLY as it currently is as of this very moment.

2. Deregulate the reputation system

Rep is already half dead, this option will finish the job and essentially turn rep into a quick pm system that you can tie to posts and use to comment on them. The idea here is that there will be no spread limits and no daily limits on how many people you can rep. Also, the staff would like to pursue removing the reputation points from this system if we pick it, we see no reason to keep the points around if the intent is just to use it as a messaging system with no controls. Note also: this wouldn't give people an excuse to harass people through the system, that is not the intended meaning of 'deregulate' here.

3. Regulate reputation to the extent of our enforcement abilities

There has been brainstorming amongst the coding wizards on the staff about how to make rep great again and at the moment we're*cautiously optimistic* that we can bring back things like rep ranks and spirals and the like, so if you guys pick this then we'll put Patchy in the hamster ball and set him to work. This option is basically choosing to try and take rep back to its former heights, but let us make this abundantly clear: we may not be able to fully return all functionality! We will of course try our best but some things just might not be possible or plausible.

As with the other thread, feel free to discuss things amongst yourselves in this thread and remember that you have probably about three weeks to make a vote and can change that vote at any time you like.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

Imo rep as a PM system in the current form is pretty bad, since we don't have a profile page anymore so you need to go to the post to read the comments left. With conversations being better than before the update, there is simply no point.

I wish we could have the old rep system back, but only if we can have something like the profile page. Honestly I don't care much about rep count or spirals, I just like looking at the messages left as rep in the profile page.

Otherwise just delete the whole thing and work on improving the like system. Like, add buttons that are actually funny.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 18, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> since we don't have a profile page anymore so you need to go to the post to read the comments left.



you do actually have a page for this, though it is (imo) not as accessible to browse


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

Oh I see.

It needs to look better though. Right now it's hard to distinguish the reps from what you actually wrote.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 18, 2016)

thanks for the feedback

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

Actually, it's not that hard. I just noticed the rep left is in bold.

I guess I'm just conservative lol.

Though I still miss rep images.


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2016)

I chose option 3, however, if that can't happen, get rid of reputation all together

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 18, 2016)

Get rid of rep, turn this further into Facebook and let us comment on posts


----------



## Addy (Sep 18, 2016)

what is the point of repping now that no one gives a shit?


----------



## Gin (Sep 18, 2016)

Addy said:


> what is the point of repping now that no one gives a shit?


this

only thing ppl might still care about is the actual message, so keep that

but with no spirals, no rep total, no ranks, the staff's retarded new way of calcing rep power, etc etc, rep itself needs to be kill


----------



## Gin (Sep 18, 2016)

so tl;dr option 2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 18, 2016)

Voted the third option. Should that fail, might as well fall back to number 2.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 18, 2016)

Voted #3 purely to see what the new rep would be like.

Try the new rep out and see how it goes. If it doesn't work then get rid of it completely because rep is irrelevant now with the rating system - which is a better way to express your opinion on a post anyway.

But this forum version of rep just isn't the same. Pos and neg doesn't have the same trigger abilities that the old forum had. You neg someone in the old forum and ppl make a big deal out of it cuz it sticks out like a sore thumb in a field of greens, here it's like...ehhh. No one cares.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 18, 2016)

Also if you're gonna keep rep get rid of the rule where you have to spread 8 amounts of rep to 8 different people before you can rep the same member again. I don't know who's idea that was but it was stupid as fuck. 

Just have a 24 hour limit...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 18, 2016)

Trashing it is not an option so i couldn't vote here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reznor (Sep 18, 2016)

Thinking I might treat the first option as the "median" if nothing gets majority.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hcheng02 (Sep 18, 2016)

Is there a way to tie likes, agrees, and whatnot to the rep system for points? Or see all the posts that had these likes, agrees, and whatnot?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 18, 2016)

hcheng02 said:


> Is there a way to tie likes, agrees, and whatnot to the rep system for points? Or see all the posts that had these likes, agrees, and whatnot?


This was discussed. Maybe it could be done.


----------



## Gordo solos (Sep 18, 2016)

hcheng02 said:


> Is there a way to tie likes, agrees, and whatnot to the rep system for points? Or see all the posts that had these likes, agrees, and whatnot?


I actually like this idea


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 18, 2016)

rep was dead before likes were even a thing 

pointless


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 18, 2016)

hcheng02 said:


> Is there a way to tie likes, agrees, and whatnot to the rep system for points? Or see all the posts that had these likes, agrees, and whatnot?



You can already see what posts people gave likes , dislikes , agrees etc already by going to ratings received. It shows you the thread and under it in italics it shows which post along with the rating.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 18, 2016)

If you're going to keep it, atleast let the total show up somewhere like it did in the old format.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Saru (Sep 18, 2016)

I like leaving comments through rep as well as rep ranks, and ultimately I get more enjoyment out of that than I do frustration from the negative side of rep and rep abuse. Even though many (including myself) have said that rep doesn't matter, rep on VBulletin did contribute something positive to the forum. It was fun to rep your friends or rep posts you liked and not only comment on the post but boost that poster's image in the forum. I've always maintained that nothing but harmless positivity can come from that, but I think the negative side of rep (i.e. negs) was a mistake.

At the same time, as far as I know, the negative side of rep was never a major problem aside from people leaving nasty messages in reputation and cliques gang-negging members they didn't like. Rep only causes harm when people start harassing one another through negs, and that's why I think negs were the most cancerous feature of VBulletin. However, even with negs, if someone is offended by a reputation message, they can report it and the staff can handle it.  I don't do it, but negging people for fun is totally a thing too, so we'd be taking away yet another thing that provides fun for no real benefit.

As for de-regulation: just having rep as a quick PM system is lame. The whole point of rep is to boost someone's forum image *and* discreetly comment on someone's post. Just doing the one depersonalizes the process, and just doing the other is superfluous due to private conversations and profile posts. I like to be able to tell someone I found their post funny or w/e *and* give them a +1 for it. If rep becomes this weird "private comment" thing, I won't even use it, so it might as well be axed if it comes to that.

Like, this rep I left Nighty?



It was a shitpost in rep form. I'm not going to rep Nighy to tell "oui oui" privately if that's all there is to the message after rep is "de-regulated." My intention was to tell Nighty I thought the post was funny *and* give her internet points for it. Harmless, fun internet points. If one or both of those aspects are gone, I won't waste my time shitposting in Nighty's rep.

Anyway, I voted option #3 hoping for the best. I still think the negative side of rep is dumb in principle, and I think the fact that the staff has had to police negative reps for so long is also dumb, so my ideal version of rep would be a more positive one where you can only give and receive positive rep. However, rep getting closer to the way it used to be would be a step in the right direction. I'd rather try to restore that positivity than take the defeatist route and let the rep feature die.

*tl;dr:* make rep great again.



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Get rid of rep, turn this further into Facebook and let us comment on posts



Also, I know this was kind of a joke, but I agree with this suggestion in principle.

If all "de-regulated" rep is after this is a quick PM system, what's the point of keeping it around? In my experience, most rep messages are extremely brief and not conducive to actually starting a conversation, so there's no reason for them to be private if no meaningful interaction can come out of it. Might as well let everyone chime in on a post through "comments" a la FB at that point.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elias (Sep 18, 2016)

i suppose the third choice.


----------



## charles101 (Sep 18, 2016)

Am I only one who doesn't even use it? Sometimes someone give me some points and sometimes someone else takes them, but tbh I don't really care about this and I'm little surprised that anyone does.

I'm not webmaster or any expert in that matter. Does this system makes some technical problems? If yes, then I'd get rid of this, but if no, I'll be fine with anything you'll decide.


----------



## Thespacelord (Sep 18, 2016)

I think the rep system worked better in it's previous form.


----------



## Shinobu (Sep 18, 2016)

I voted the second option. The points themselves weren't even representative anymore.

But the messages were/are fun to give and receive.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 18, 2016)

My statement in the previous thread would fall in the deregulate category.   I like the personal pm thing but don't like rank. Ranks serve no purpose unless it is great again and one troll could easily destroy your tank reputation points.


----------



## Moritsune (Sep 18, 2016)

Haven't really cared about rep in years, though looking back at the messages can be fun. I'd say either leave it the way it is, or deregulate it completely.


----------



## hcheng02 (Sep 18, 2016)

Tranquil Fury said:


> If you're going to keep it, atleast let the total show up somewhere like it did in the old format.



Yeah, showing all your total rep as well as your current repping power somewhere in the rep lists would be nice.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm all for regulation when it doesn't significantly affect me.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 18, 2016)

Deregulate it. Rep has become so meaningless that it's boring. It was fun rising through the ranks but once you reach a certain level the luster of it diminishes. The shit is so backed up into the new forum that it's actually a chore to find it and look at it.

Even though that was never it's purpose.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> Voted #3 purely to see what the new rep would be like.
> 
> Try the new rep out and see how it goes. If it doesn't work then get rid of it completely because rep is irrelevant now with the rating system - which is a better way to express your opinion on a post anyway.
> 
> But this forum version of rep just isn't the same. Pos and neg doesn't have the same trigger abilities that the old forum had. You neg someone in the old forum and ppl make a big deal out of it cuz it sticks out like a sore thumb in a field of greens, here it's like...ehhh. No one cares.



And it appears in your profile. Aka the page you go to to see your tagged threads. Every time you browse the forum you go there, and see the people who like you and that one asshole who hates you.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Sep 18, 2016)

If you are absolutely sure number 3 can't happen then number 2 would be my next choice. I would like to see what fruits number 3 bears tho.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

I think I kind of agree with Saru, but not completely. I never cared about rep count, I thought that was meaningless. But I cared about the possibility of showing someone you liked their post. That's the point of rep. The score itself... meh.


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2016)

I can feel actual autism just bubbling from the surface of these two rep threads alone.

Stop pretending like it matters what the general population thinks, or else you would've asked that ages ago... you'll just do whatever the staff consensus is as always. Stop wasting the members' time by asking them and sending idiotic "We actually care!" messages en masse.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 18, 2016)

If we wouldn't care, we wouldn't ask. Anyway, your concern is noted. The idea is to know what people in general want because we have had discussed rep for years based on assumptions and we do want now to know what people would like better instead. We also want people to be aware that this is happening because this is something many people in the forum care about and it's only fair that as many persons as possible can say what they would like better.


----------



## Xel (Sep 18, 2016)

Never cared about rep, still don't. So I don't mind either way.


----------



## sworder (Sep 18, 2016)

>wanting to bring back the cancer that was rep

literally why


----------



## HandfullofNaruto (Sep 18, 2016)

I suggest we make a leaderboard for reputation points. Those with the most rank to the top. To compensate for new members who have zero chance of accumulating the amount of reputation points that someone with say.. 5 years on the forum would have by now, we reset the amount of points everyone has about every 6 or so months. To maintain the rewards of those who have obtained dozens of rep. Points over years of loyal forum use, we can keep record of past point achievements and so on so that no one feels ripped off or anything. Totally fair and guaranteed to improve the quality of posts on the forum for awhile with this new stimulation of competition.


----------



## Gin (Sep 18, 2016)

HandfullofNaruto said:


> I suggest we make a leaderboard for reputation points. Those with the most rank to the top. To compensate for new members who have zero chance of accumulating the amount of reputation points that someone with say.. 5 years on the forum would have by now, we reset the amount of points everyone has about every 6 or so months. To maintain the rewards of those who have obtained dozens of rep. Points over years of loyal forum use, we can keep record of past point achievements and so on so that no one feels ripped off or anything. Totally fair and guaranteed to improve the quality of posts on the forum for awhile with this new stimulation of competition.


are you memeing


----------



## Jackk (Sep 18, 2016)

I'd say option 3. Try to make rep great again

And, in that attempt, bring back the ability to leave/receive images in rep messages


----------



## Gin (Sep 18, 2016)

images would def be nice

that + keeping the messages + making the actual user cp more aesthetically appealing than the mess we currently have should be the main concerns

a lot of ppl are putting a lot of misplaced faith in the staff if they think they'll get spirals and ranks back any time soon

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 18, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Get rid of rep, *turn this further into Facebook* and let us comment on posts


Hell no!


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 18, 2016)

Gina said:


> a lot of ppl are putting a lot of misplaced faith in the staff if they think they'll get spirals and ranks back any time soon



The words cautiously optimistic were used, no one should be assuming it's a sure thing at this point. From the limited info I've gotten from the discord group on the subject it sounds like they're just hopeful it will work the way they think it will. That should be factored into the votes tbh.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 18, 2016)

Nighty said:


> 3. Regulate reputation to the extent of our enforcement abilities
> 
> There has been brainstorming amongst the coding wizards on the staff about how to make rep great again and at the moment we're*cautiously optimistic* that we can bring back things like rep ranks and spirals and the like, so if you guys pick this then we'll put Patchy in the hamster ball and set him to work. This option is basically choosing to try and take rep back to its former heights, but let us make this abundantly clear: we may not be able to fully return all functionality! We will of course try our best but some things just might not be possible or plausible.
> 
> As with the other thread, feel free to discuss things amongst yourselves in this thread and remember that you have probably about three weeks to make a vote and can change that vote at any time you like.





I have faith


----------



## Santí (Sep 18, 2016)

Option 3 if and ONLY IF it can be competently done.

Otherwise #2


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm for option 3, but will this also count the rep we had under the old system?

I see no reason why the old school rep can't coexist alongside the new systems, so if you can bring it back, bring it back.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2016)

Deregulate.

Take away negs, points, ranks, and a limit to how often you can rep someone. 

Complete opposition to Saru's points. Leaving a little note for a person for their post is enough. When you want more than a 'like' or 'agree' or 'disagree', but have no desire to actually PM or VM someone. 

"I love your set"

"Nice points there"

"Bad post, quit while you're ahead"

A system that allows for quick and painless message regarding a specific post when a PM or VM is unwarranted.

People do it all the time, so let's just remove the rep limit and Internet idiot points finally so it can work properly. If you want to send someone a negative Internet bully, we have a dislike button some of you have already started to abuse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jackk (Sep 18, 2016)

I still prefer to give option 3 a shot

But if we were to go with option 2, the "Give Reputation" message should probably be changed to "Leave a message" or "Leave a comment" or something similar... considering option 2 is basically removing/turning reputation into a post-comment/message system


----------



## savior2005 (Sep 18, 2016)

wth can you even do with reputation right now? I get some every while, but idk how i can use it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 18, 2016)

savior2005 said:


> wth can you even do with reputation right now? I get some every while, but idk how i can use it.



You don't use it. Either you rep someone for a post you like they made or they rep you.. as for what to do with rep well thats what we are trying to figure out.


----------



## savior2005 (Sep 18, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> You don't use it. Either you rep someone for a post you like they made or they rep you.. as for what to do with rep well thats what we are trying to figure out.


o ok thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Indra (Sep 18, 2016)

I'd rather we remove this stupid ass like and dislike feature. I'd prefer the agree or disagree, and some of the other one's I barely see people even use.

I know this is off topic but if we ever go to this discussion later, I vote we remove:

like, dislike, friendly, useful, optismitic, and creative. 

You only really need agree, disagree, funny, winner (although funny can be put here and you can remove this too now that I think about it), and informative.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## scerpers (Sep 19, 2016)

regulate. also get rip of spirals cuz they look like trash


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 19, 2016)

bring back rep bars, that's all you need to make it "relevant"
likes/dislikes are not tangible like rep, and yes it is cause of the points that it's tangible to the user, likes just pad stats and whoever would have gang negged somebody simply does the same with dislikes

but no one should really give a darn about that, it's not as if we have what reddit have where likes equals more coverage and dislikes could see one losing their content, so as i see it now the likes/dislikes are less functional than the rep system was, both however are open to being abused by the userbase and it's only the victims of said abuse (or perpetrators in some cases) that would see it (rep) gone

and my final two cents to make this a dollar is that it's not really nf without the rep, doesn't feel like a forum now, each thread feels like a Facebook thread minus two or three features 

ps. merge the cb and blender


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 19, 2016)

If you bring it back keep moody's slash and add on the lost punishment months due to the upgrade


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> If you bring it back keep moody's slash and add on the lost punishment months due to the upgrade



yes


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 19, 2016)

Also since I have the most legit likes a 10 mil bump would only be fair nay even mandatory.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 19, 2016)

Nighty said:


> 3. Regulate reputation to the extent of our enforcement abilities
> 
> There has been brainstorming amongst the coding wizards on the staff about how to make rep great again and at the moment we're*cautiously optimistic* that we can bring back things like rep ranks and spirals and the like, so if you guys pick this then we'll put Patchy in the hamster ball and set him to work. This option is basically choosing to try and take rep back to its former heights, but let us make this abundantly clear: we may not be able to fully return all functionality! We will of course try our best but some things just might not be possible or plausible.


I believe in you guys 
Make the world mad at how good you are


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2016)

Reznor said:


> Thinking I might treat the first option as the "median" if nothing gets majority.



legit cant tell if ur memeing fam


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2016)

in the event ur not this is what everyone is wary of most

promises of #change you can believe in and all the bluster that comes with it to ultimately do nothing cuz >work

i dont see why majority ever should matter

plurality is always the way to go


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 19, 2016)

Bring rep back and fucking revert that disgracefully idiotic change that was put in place a few months ago


you know, the one that made your actual rep mean very little when it came to distributing power

and a bloated emphasis on join date


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 19, 2016)

I like the strayan system for votes

you list your preferred options from 1 to X and then if your first option is fucked (i.e. comes last place) they go to your second and so on until somebody gets more than 50% of the vote.

in this case it kinda depends, at the moment there's a clear front runner that I would strongly argue is the will of the people rn

ideally we would drop the least preferred and then do a second round of voting but >making all of NF vote on something twice

recipe for disaster

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reznor (Sep 19, 2016)

wat said:


> i dont see why majority ever should matter
> plurality is always the way to go



Well, here's what I'm seeing: 
Everyone that wants "Deregulate the reputation system" would prefer "Keep Reputation in its current form" over  "Regulate reputation to the extent of our enforcement abilities" and everyone that wants "Regulate reputation to the extent of our enforcement abilities" would prefer "Keep Reputation in its current form" over "Deregulate the reputation system". Do you think that this is untrue?

If it is true, for example, then that means that:

Keep Reputation in its current form   21 vote(s)    17.9%
Deregulate the reputation system   40 vote(s)    34.2%
Regulate reputation to the extent of our enforcement abilities 56 vote(s) 47.9%

Would mean that 61 ppl don't want _more _regulation, they just can't agree on how to regulate it. If we'd made the options: 



> in the event ur not this is what everyone is wary of most
> promises of #change you can believe in and all the bluster that comes with it to ultimately do nothing cuz >work


Calm down.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 19, 2016)

Reznor said:


> Everyone that wants "Deregulate the reputation system" would prefer "Keep Reputation in its current form" over "Regulate reputation to the extent of our enforcement abilities" and everyone that wants "Regulate reputation to the extent of our enforcement abilities" would prefer "Keep Reputation in its current form" over "Deregulate the reputation system". Do you think that this is untrue?



that's somewhat of an artificial distinction is it not?

For instance I could draw the lines as Change vs Don't change and it skews much more than regulation vs non regulation, e.g. if we had made this a two option poll where your only options were Don't change and regulate or don't change and deregulate I would argue that a lot of people who are current nominally diametrically opposed to the other choice would in fact vote for it.

altho it kind of seems that way on a surface level, closer inspection reveals the issue is apathy with the current system, any change at all is better for most people than to remain as the status quo right now, a lot of expressed opinions align with the idea of "it sucks right now do something, anything to it" rather than a more specific "I want rep in this format"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Reznor (Sep 19, 2016)

Nighty said:


> that's somewhat of an artificial distinction is it not?
> 
> For instance I could draw the lines as Change vs Don't change and it skews much more than regulation vs non regulation, e.g. if we had made this a two option poll where your only options were Don't change and regulate or don't change and deregulate I would argue that a lot of people who are current nominally diametrically opposed to the other choice would in fact vote for it.
> 
> altho it kind of seems that way on a surface level, closer inspection reveals the issue is apathy with the current system, any change at all is better for most people than to remain as the status quo right now, a lot of expressed opinions align with the idea of "it sucks right now do something, anything to it" rather than a more specific "I want rep in this format"


That's true. It's not very clear what voters of a given choice's second choice would be and _"Regulate reputation to the extent of our enforcement abilities" _is close enough to majority as well as being an easy status quo decision, so I guess there's not really much reason to look deeper into interpreting the results.


----------



## Saru (Sep 19, 2016)

Reznor said:


> Well, here's what I'm seeing:
> Everyone that wants "Deregulate the reputation system" would prefer "Keep Reputation in its current form" over  "Regulate reputation to the extent of our enforcement abilities" and everyone that wants "Regulate reputation to the extent of our enforcement abilities" would prefer "Keep Reputation in its current form" over "Deregulate the reputation system". Do you think that this is untrue?



I think this is untrue and I also think Nighty hit the nail on the head.



			
				Nighty said:
			
		

> altho it kind of seems that way on a surface level, closer inspection reveals the issue is apathy with the current system



A few of the people in this thread voting to "de-regulate" rep have expressed apathy and a lack of faith in the staff to "make rep great again" (see Gina's post). As a result, we have people who want to abolish rep or never liked it in the first place voting alongside people who are apathetic about rep and think that rep is dead.

This is why ideally I would have liked to have a "sterilize rep" option on the table (i.e. remove negs) because I foresaw this development taking place and I have a vested interest in keeping rep alive. Sterilizing rep would've taken away the single biggest negative aspect of rep and left primarily positives, which I think could've made users like @Law reconsider the removal of rep. But it's not on the table right now, so you can ignore this entire paragraph.

For the above reasons, I also think the strayan voting system is the way to go in this situation. Have a second poll with the two options with the most votes and pick the clear majority there. That makes more sense than choosing option #1 as middle ground to me.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 19, 2016)

Voted keep rep in its current form because no regulation is bad and I don't see how regulation can be done on so many members at a time, efficiently.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 19, 2016)

There is no way we are going to get high enough participation if we do two rounds. Whatever its decided,  it should be based in the two current polls.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 19, 2016)

I have no faith in any rep system nor the staff's ability to diligently regulate all of it as a collective.

Nuke that shit


----------



## DavyChan (Sep 19, 2016)

I say try your little thing. See what you can do with rep. I still do rep people from occasion. The only thing that sucks about rep is the ranks are gone and ofc you can't hover over your Avie to see what your rank is.

If the new thing doesn't work then, yeah jus scrap it. The new system of likes and all that jazz is prettty good so we can just use that.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Sep 19, 2016)

I liked the old rep system, because the green bar was PRETTY and also because the ranks were cool and images in the comment section were always a laugh. 

Maybe I'm out of my depth here but .. weren't the main issues with the old rep system that a) people exploited rep by spamming and b) that people got extremely butt hurt about negs?

If so, couldn't we bring back the old system, and then conservatively limit the number of reps you can give out per day, and just remove negs altogether? For the former, if you have less reps to give, you're more inclined to reserve them for stuff you consider _really_ good. For other stuff we have the like button. And for the latter, we already have the 'disagree', 'dislike' etc. buttons to show disapproval of certain posts, no need to permanently shame someone with a big ugly red bar.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 19, 2016)

I voted for deregulate because honestly, I don't see the point anymore.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Sep 19, 2016)

are you guys gonna take this vote seriously if we vote to bring the rep system back?

This all seems like an elaborate ploy to get rid of the rep system while giving us the illusion of choice

NF is above all a dictatorship the last word comes down to the mods and admins not the users

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 19, 2016)

some people in staff want to get rid of it, but thats pretty much what's happening in this thread. some people want to get rid of rep, some people don't want to

we want to know what most users think of this. that is why we are asking. if people want rep back, we will work on it and see how much can be done


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

Question #1:

For the people who voted option #1-- if that option were removed, would you vote #2 or #3?

Question #2:

How many of those who voted option #3 would change their vote to option #2 if they knew that we would do everything we could to bring rep back to its former glory, but may not be able to give everything asked for?

I'm troubled by these questions.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Reznor (Sep 19, 2016)

Option 3 is so close to majority I'm not sure it's worth dissecting


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 19, 2016)

Law said:


> Question #2:
> 
> How many of those who voted option #3 would change their vote to option #2 if they knew that we would do everything we could to bring rep back to its former glory, but may not be able to give everything asked for?
> 
> I'm troubled by these questions.


i would rather be rid of rep than deregulate it, the +/- aspect of it definitely needs to be kept for rep to have its value, it gains more value if the ratio of reps to negs is 1:1
and then it is most valuable when it demands to be seen, right now it's hidden away


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 20, 2016)

get rid of em tbh

the emoji votes/ratings are a lot funner.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2016)

Destroy it. What's the point of rep now if there's no fun back and forth negging ?


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Sep 20, 2016)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Keep it, it's an option for expressing things. I see no reason why we shouldn't have more choice in these little things, even if rep is no longer a primary feature used by the majority of the members.



I wrote this in the thread about whether to keep it.

I had actually though, prior to seeing this thread, about making it a quick pm system that would allow users to have conversations within threads about stuff. Since rep no longer has a public standing, it's easy to use the system to get into side conversations within threads and what not, which can both bring people together and, potentially, also help keep threads on topic where it actually needs to be on topic (I don't even know if that's even a thing anymore, since I don't post in any "serious" section).


----------



## shit (Sep 20, 2016)

just do what the winning choice is, mods
don't pick the 2nd place instead cuz you talked yourselves in a circle over bullshit
the winner wins, if you wanted two options against one option you should've made that clear when you made the poll


----------



## shit (Sep 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Destroy it. What's the point of rep now if there's no fun back and forth negging ?


negging is gone? no it's not!


----------



## Tiger (Sep 20, 2016)

shit said:


> just do what the winning choice is, mods
> don't pick the 2nd place instead cuz you talked yourselves in a circle over bullshit
> the winner wins, if you wanted two options against one option you should've made that clear when you made the poll



This is more of a survey than anything, but we'll be doing what we can to make the most people happy.

Just remember, and this is for everyone, it's not as if we have a switch we can flip when we decide which option we'll be going with. This takes work-- a lot of it.

Which means it will take time, and there's no guarantee it will be exactly the way each individual personally wants it to be.


----------



## Esdese (Sep 21, 2016)

rep is dead forget about rep u guys need to be addressing the real problem like bringing back the dumb rating to other sections besides the blender.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Sep 21, 2016)

Law said:


> This is more of a survey than anything, *but we'll be doing what we can to make the most people happy.*
> 
> Just remember, and this is for everyone, it's not as if we have a switch we can flip when we decide which option we'll be going with. This takes work-- a lot of it.
> 
> Which means it will take time, and there's no guarantee it will be exactly the way each individual personally wants it to be.



Who the fuck do you think you're fooling?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morglay (Sep 21, 2016)

Why was I tagged for this? You run a man baby cage. Do what you want so long as it's shiny.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 21, 2016)

Rey said:


> Who the fuck do you think you're fooling?



Clearly not you! You're _way_ too smart for that.

The plan is actually to find out what the majority wants and then do the opposite. All while rubbing our clammy hands together and laughing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 21, 2016)

Law said:


> The plan is actually to find out what the majority wants and then do the opposite. All while rubbing our clammy hands together and laughing.



Would actually be the preferable course of action atm.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 23, 2016)

guys 
lbr
rep is just a game
i'm not even gonna talk about how it's designed so that people should win at it, but it's just a game, one that has more depth and is better balanced than ratings imo, though i guess ratings don't have to be balanced cause one can't turn one click into two likes.

Anyone mentioning ego's getting too big simply needs to grow some balls imho. They also need to stop taking rep as seriously as they do cause they're frankly taking it more seriously than those who accumulated high rep, which is it's own delightful bit of irony.

no one wanting rep to stay is saying to get rid of the ratings, just make it appear under users posts again so it has some relevance. 
at the end of it all without the old user cp format back - with total rep points right in people's faces - it won't be as big as it was before, but then again it was the only thing there was so ofc it would have been as big as it was.

eh, i'm losing my train of thought 
anyway, let the rep stay, either closed or as it was before the upgrade, entire communities on the forum have been built around it and it's just a poor decision to retcon all of that.
users being granted power that doesn't require a position on the staff is nice, chasing ranks is nice, granting someone else an increase in rank is nice, and the opportunities for communication are just so much greater than ratings.

completely against deregulating rep btw, ugliest solution of the three and i'm baffled there is any support for it at all, more so coming from users who have an appreciation for the storylines that can spawn from rep.
anyone wanting to use the ratings can do so, perhaps have an option to allow a user to seal themselves so they don't have to interact with the rep system at all, they dont have to have their feelings hurt by those nasty negs


----------



## Tiger (Sep 23, 2016)

If this is the game you're investing this much thought in...you need to remember what fun is.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 23, 2016)

in the context of a forum? 
yeah it's a fun game 
i really do want rep to be returned to the way it was or just be disabled (with all accumulated rep still being viewable to users) cause i don't want to see it turned into some bastard version of itself

and i'll be the first one to tell you my investment in this forum is waaaaayy too much but i like what i like, and i would very much like rep back the way it was even if I'm not going to be posting

it was fun law, it's not my fault you turned yours off as soon as you started taking note of the exact amount of rep you had and would eagerly await seeing that value change


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 23, 2016)

tfw I've started checking my likes received page

forums were a mistake

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 23, 2016)

and aside from being a fun game it was a great way to start communication

if things were up to me i would just rollback the forums, this upgrade wasn't needed and it's only served to divide the community on topics like this and now you have to talk all serious in hr when you would rather be watching porn


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2016)

Nighty said:


> tfw I've started checking my likes received page
> 
> forums were a mistake



R E A L L Y ? 
O
F
L


----------



## Yak (Sep 23, 2016)

aiyanah said:


> and aside from being a fun game it was a great way to start communication
> 
> if things were up to me i would just rollback the forums, this upgrade wasn't needed and it's only served to divide the community on topics like this and now you have to talk all serious in hr when you would rather be watching porn


It wasn't just a purely cosmetic upgrade tho, apparently there were some security issues as well.


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Sep 23, 2016)

1st option and 3rd option are make forum better by different aproaches. 2nd will corrupted in time ı think.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2016)

btw change my vote from option 2 to option 3

i had misunderstood the phrasing

and with that option 3 should have majority


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2016)

o wait nvm i forgot i can change my vote myself

BASED XENFORO


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 24, 2016)

wat said:


> R E A L L Y ?
> O
> F
> L


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 24, 2016)

Hero said:


> I chose option 3, however, if that can't happen, get rid of reputation all together



Thinking the same way.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mali (Sep 26, 2016)

burn it with fire aka keep it the way it is.


----------



## Franky (Oct 2, 2016)

Man I grew up on this forum. The rep must stay alive, by any means necessary.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 3, 2016)

I want my gold rep bar back

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Robin (Oct 4, 2016)

rep images is all I ask

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 6, 2016)

I just want my gold rep bar back


----------



## Sapherosth (Oct 8, 2016)

Fix the people who are abusing the rep system. Especially the buttthurtt ones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 16, 2016)

Reminder this closes in two days


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 23, 2016)

tbh i do rofl at the gold being gated by 4.5mil rep


----------

